# Verzamelen x accumuleren



## Alisson Pereira

Hoi,

Wanneer ik zoveel spullen die ik niet gebruik, heb, precies in een kamer. Hoe zou ik dat dan zeggen? Kan ik die woorden gebruiken in dezelfde zin? Kloppen mijn volgende zinnen?

> Ik heb zoveel spullen geaccumuleerd of verzamelt (?)
> Verzamel of accumuleer (?) geen dingen die je niet gebruikt.
> Verzamel of accumuleer (?) dozen niet in die kamer, ik zal die kamer spoedig gebruiken.

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Red Arrow

Het woord "accumuleren" wordt onder andere gebruikt in de wetenschap: accumulatie van vet etc.
In het dagelijkse leven wordt dat woord niet gebruikt.

Ik heb zoveel spullen *verzameld*.
*Verzamel *geen dingen die je niet gebruikt.
of: *Hou(d)* geen dingen *bij *die je niet gebruikt.
*Laat geen* dozen in die kamer *achter*. Ik zal die kamer spoedig gebruiken.

Verzamelen, bijhouden, achterlaten, laten staan... Allemaal goed.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Wanneer ik zoveel spullen die ik niet gebruik, heb, precies in een kamer. Hoe zou ik dat dan zeggen? Kan ik die woorden gebruiken in dezelfde betekenis  zin ? Kloppen mijn volgende zinnen?
> 
> > Ik heb zoveel spullen geaccumuleerd of verzameld verzamelt   (?)
> > Verzamel of accumuleer (?) geen dingen die je niet gebruikt.
> > Verzamel of accumuleer (?) dozen niet in die kamer, ik zal die kamer spoedig gebruiken.
> 
> Dank bij voorbaat



Beiden zijn zonder meer goed hier.
Verzamelen heeft een bredere betekenis
Accumuleren is meer specifiek voor opstapelen en in die context ook iets sterker uitgedrukt .
Dat zou ik in deze context dus liever gebruikt zien..

In het kapitalistisch systeem geldt een limietloze opstapeling van rijkdom, een limietloze accumulatie  verzameling van rijkdom. Je kan limietloos kapitaal en rijkdom accumuleren. (verzamelen is hier ook goed, maar toch zwakker).

<'Je accumuleert veel te veel spullen'> <Accumuleer niet zoveel spullen>
<Je verzamelt veel te veel spullen> .(Goed, maar ik prefereer accumuleren) . <Verzamel niet zoveel spullen>: klinkt wel goed. Tja....


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank u!


----------



## eno2

Ik checkte even op synoniemen.net en dat bevestigt



eno2 said:


> Verzamelen heeft een bredere betekenis


+- 30 synomiemen


> Accumuleren is meer specifiek voor opstapelen en in die context ook iets sterker uitgedrukt .


4 synoniemen: opstapelen, opeenstapelen, opeenhopen, cumuleren.
Alle zijn ook bruikbaar als 'synoniemen' van 'verzamelen'.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Als iemand aan me zegt: ''stapel deze dozen op in die kamer'', zou ik dit dan begrijpen: ''Leg de ene op de andere''. Wat is het verschil tussen ''opstapelen'' en ''opeenstapelen''?


----------



## eno2

Tja.Had ik verwacht...

Dat zijn geen eenvoudige nuances. Kan je zelf checken in een woordenboek als Van Dale - ik heb het niet meer.

Stapelen, opstapelen, opeenstapelen. *Het is allemaal 'een stapel maken'.* Dat is dus makkelijk. *Maar er is ook enig gebruiksverschil.*

Om je vraag rechtstreeks te beantwoorden: 





> Als iemand aan me zegt: ''stapel deze dozen op in die kamer'', zou ik dit dan begrijpen: ''Leg de ene op de andere''


De bedoeling is: berg deze dozen op in die kamer. Het is niet de bedoeling  om een concrete instructie te geven tot opeenstapelen de een op de ander. Maar: Natuurlijk stapel je ze in werkelijkheid wel de een op de ander. Dat wil betekenen dat opstapelen (weeral, net zoals bij verzamelen en accumuleren. ) meer algemeen is,  en opeenstapelen heel concreet is : de een op de ander.

Voorbeelden van gebruiksverschil:

- Waar kan ik mijn meubels  stapelen? Ook:  opstapelen. Niet : opeenstapelen.
-


_functies stapelen`_, =
_`opleiding op opleiding stapelen`_Synoniem:combineren

Maar wij zeggen ook: functies en ambten cumuleren. (niet: accumuleren). Cumuleren: Dat heeft een pejoratieve mogelijkheid of bedoeling.  Combineren niet.

- De vergissingen *opeenstapelen. *Wellicht ook* : opstapelen. *
_De problemen *stapelen zich op.*` Maar ook : De financiële problemen van dit bedrijf *stapelen* zich steeds verder *opeen*. _

.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, maar en het woord ''opbergen''? Is dat zoals ''store''?

''berg deze dozen op in die kamer''

> Store in a cool, dry place.
> Berg op in een koele, droge plaats.

Klop dat?


----------



## eno2

Yep.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je!


----------



## ThomasK

Of "Bewaar *op *een droge plaats". Letterlijk ook: "Sla op ...", maar ik aarzel ietwat. Dat "opbergen" kan wel, maar dan lijkt het wel voor langere tijd...

Het is voor mij wat intrigerend dat de fysieke opstapeling de ene keer leidt tot associatie met bewaren en de andere keer niet. "Ophopen" als transitief verbum lijkt mij vooral letterlijk, maar "zich ophopen" is couranter in zijn figuurlijke betekenis dan in zijn letterlijke...

O ja, "opeenstapelen" is volgens mij nogal letterlijk, "opstapelen" figuurlijk...


----------



## Alisson Pereira

ThomasK said:


> de fysieke opstapeling


What cause a 'big' mess in a room? Have a lot of things you don't use, because you'd been putting this together, maybe for years, so that's not to ''store'', right? Now about money: ''you'd been saving money'' or ''investing'', but it's not the case. In Dutch the words still being ''verzamelen'' (put together) and "sparen" (save)?


----------

